# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  VRoid Studio, application to create 3D models of humanoid avatars, Pixiv Inc., Shibuya, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

vroid.com

twitter.com/vroid_pixiv

store.steampowered.com/app/1486350/VRoid_Studio_v0121

----------


## Airicist

Article "Free Steam program lets you make your own Vtuber"
Vtubing comes to the most popular PC platform

by Patricia Hernandez
January 4, 2021

----------

